
Why I Invested in Bitcoin (2013) - astdb
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2013-05-30/bitcoin-the-perfect-schmuck-insurance
======
mtgx
Good post. Here's an even _more_ visionary post (at least in terms of adopting
it even earlier in 2011) from the founder of the Swedish Pirate Party:

[https://falkvinge.net/2011/05/29/why-im-putting-all-my-
savin...](https://falkvinge.net/2011/05/29/why-im-putting-all-my-savings-into-
bitcoin/)

Personally, I'm not so sure it's Bitcoin the one that will be worth $100,000
or $1 million per coin, and it may not be Ethereum either. I think there's a
long way to go till we get there, and a lot of new innovative ideas and coins
will come-up until we do.

